# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  November Roll Call!

## ukran1ans

I searched a few pages back and haven't found one yet for this Nov, So I figured that I'll start it.

White Sands Nov 22nd - Dec 2nd.

----------


## chooch100

I thought I was the only one who booked so far ahead.  Grand Pineapple,  Nov 6-15.   Sue and Joe

----------


## jojo p

unkran1ans, omg, you are there  the same week as '' the gang...part 2 ''  , in the villa.   if you think it was crazy this time....bwhahahhaa, just wait !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Scott and Janet

Twice... Nov 23rd to Dec 4.. Trying to book July also

----------


## ukran1ans

> unkran1ans, omg, you are there  the same week as '' the gang...part 2 ''  , in the villa.   if you think it was crazy this time....bwhahahhaa, just wait !!!!


Yeah, Colleen told that she was hoping to come that time in Nov but with her long recovery that she'll need for her bad foot, she said she can't come now.

----------


## ukran1ans

> I thought I was the only one who booked so far ahead.  Grand Pineapple,  Nov 6-15.   Sue and Joe


With WS becoming so popular, you almost have to book a year in advance now!

----------


## negrilfound42

I really want to be there, but at this point, probably not.  Appointment this afternoon to go over CT to decide how bad the break is.  Possible surgery but will be off for a few months according to doc regardless.   Will be another crazy gang there for Villa Part 2 for that week.  Gonna hate to miss it.  ☹️

----------


## jojo p

Colleen, dang, that's  just a bummer, I was hoping it wasn't a break.... I'm gonna miss '' part 2 '' as well.... to hard to get off in November, plus airfares are crazy ...out of  Minney  is around 1000.00
right now.........will have to wait until Feb !!!!!    ( keep us posted how you are doing ! )

----------


## negrilfound42

> Colleen, dang, that's  just a bummer, I was hoping it wasn't a break.... I'm gonna miss '' part 2 '' as well.... to hard to get off in November, plus airfares are crazy ...out of  Minney  is around 1000.00
> right now.........will have to wait until Feb !!!!!    ( keep us posted how you are doing ! )


I will Jojo!!   Thanks so much for helping at me at the airport.   You, the gang and American were totally the bomb.  So happy you and Janet got to sit next to each other
At ATL!!  I was smiling when I saw that pic! 😘

----------


## billndonna

Nov.22nd to Dec.2nd ,White Sands Villa!!

----------


## Maralunatic

November 30-Dec 7 Negril Palms and Travellers

----------


## msbaltimore

Ha, I've been waiting for this thread.
CCLP 11/7-11/15
Can't wait!

----------


## prat sista

Cannot for wait for another trip. Nov 26 - Dec 14th. We are splitting our time between Kuyaba and Tingalaya's Retreat. It's only about another 200 days or so. LOL

----------


## lahoge

White Sands, November 3rd - 16th!  Can't wait!  :Smile:

----------


## gregandkelly63

We will be at cclp November 2 - 11

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Rock & Roll Farmer Nov. 26 - Dec. 6  Seastar Inn

----------


## Miss Honey

Nov is our fav month, flying to mo-bay on Thanksgiving Day . we had reservations but had to cancel . we found out we are due to be grandparents for the first time Nov. 18th. so its Sept for us this yr.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Nov is our fav month, flying to mo-bay on Thanksgiving Day . we had reservations but had to cancel . we found out we are due to be grandparents for the first time Nov. 18th. so its Sept for us this yr.


Congrats! on the new arrival 'soon coming'!!

----------


## SVW

We will be at GP Nov. 30-Dec. 8.  :Smile:

----------


## IRIEchic

11/7-11/15 Yea mon!

----------


## kevinmon

November 17 - December 1 , 2018 Negril Palms !

----------


## Rumlover

November 10- 19 NBCC. 146 more days.  Can’t come soon enough!!

----------


## Muzikdoc

November 25 --Dec 3rd...Kuyaba

----------


## Weeboy1

Ken and karen jah vets from Canada 
Coco from nov10 to 24
Newby children coming from nov 17 to 24.
Cant wait to introduce them to all that is negril!

----------


## Weeboy1

Greg andkelly63 we can tag off!!
Leave us some rum.....

----------


## gregandkelly63

> Greg andkelly63 we can tag off!!
> Leave us some rum.....


Ha!  I make no promises!

----------


## Weeboy1

> Ha!  I make no promises!


I so understand!

----------


## jamman

Nov 21 to 28th @ Samsara/Legends

----------


## 1966 Hippie

After 4 years finally coming back to my second home. Too many health problems have kept me here in NJ. Lets put it this way. They call me the  cat at the hospital because i have more than 9 lives. Some of the nurses call me the one that doesn’t die. Anyway feeling better and have the green light from doctors to return to Negril the last 2 weeks of November . Been coming to Negril since 1983 I think once or twice a year. This 1966 Hippie looks forward to seeing all my old friends in November. Dan

----------


## meinvancouver

Gilles and Dolly Nov 14 - Dec 2. First few days at Catcha then the rest at WS. Its has been a while since the last trip to Negril and we need to get back!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

You can add your's truly and two "mini me"s (sons aged 18 and 25) for November. Staying at White Sands Nov 29 till Dec 9. Then it's back to the rat race :-(

Soon come ...

----------


## McBriGuy

November time again.. 

4th to the 15th  cliffside @ Catcha



11/2 - 11/11 gregandkelly63 @ CCLP
11/3 - 11/16 lahoge @ WS
11/4 - 11/15 brian&shari @ Catcha
11/6 - 11/15 Chooch100 @ GP
11/7 - 11/15 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/7 - 11/15 IRIEchic
11/10 - 11/19 Rumlover @ NBCC
11/10 - 11/24 Weeboy1 @ CCLP
11/14 - 12/2 meinvancouver (Gilles & Dolly) @ Catcha/WS
11/17 - 12/1 kevinmon @ Negril Palms
11/17 - 11/30 1966 Hippie
11/21 - 11/28 jamman @ Samsara/Legends
11/22 - 12/2 billndonna @ WS 
11/23 - 12/2 ukran1ans @ WS
11/23 - 12/4 Scott and Janet
11/25 - 12/3 Muzikdoc @ Kuyaba
11/26 - 12/6 rocknrollfarmer @ Seastar
11/26 - 12/14 prat sista @ Kuyaba/Tingalaya's Retreat
11/29 - 12/9 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
11/30 - 12/7 Maralunatic @ Negril Palms/Travelers
11/30 - 12/8 SVW @ GP

Soon come

----------


## captaind

Mid Oct to first week of November


Cap

----------


## meinvancouver

Hi Phil, looking forward to going to one of your porch parties and the pool parties at the villa woo hoo so excited  :Smile:   from Dolly  :Smile:

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Me and Stevo.....nov 10 to 21@ catcha/IA.

----------


## Islandbouy

Were all booked for Negril
Nov 30 to Dec 15   
White sands for the marathon
Catcha to recover from the race
Coco to get some beach time in

Mike and Rita

----------


## Irine

So to be off topic a little, we have looked the villa from the outside many times, and of course all the pictures. However for us to make it financially feasible for us we would need to go with at least two other couples or a full house. My question is can the villa handle 6-8 people with tripping over each other? Does the flow work or is it a pain? Are there privacy issues? Does the road noise get to be too much? We have also thought 1 other couple and just make it the second part of our stay as a treat. Have you stayed/been inside the villa? Your thoughts?




> Yeah, Colleen told that she was hoping to come that time in Nov but with her long recovery that she'll need for her bad foot, she said she can't come now.

----------


## ukran1ans

> So to be off topic a little, we have looked the villa from the outside many times, and of course all the pictures. However for us to make it financially feasible for us we would need to go with at least two other couples or a full house. My question is can the villa handle 6-8 people with tripping over each other? Does the flow work or is it a pain? Are there privacy issues? Does the road noise get to be too much? We have also thought 1 other couple and just make it the second part of our stay as a treat. Have you stayed/been inside the villa? Your thoughts?


Well I didn't stay over (since I could stumble to my own garden side room after partying with the wild folks there at night.. lol) but I was inside the villa 3-4 times  back in April and it handles that many people easily (I don't think there was ever less than 8-10 people in the place when I visited).  Each room is large with 2 full/queen beds and their own bathroom.  In between the 4 rooms is a large living room and dining room with a huge table that can seat 8-10 easily.  Probably the smallest area is their kitchen which is Galley style (but 2-4 people can easily work in there to prep a meal).  Finally they have another large table on the covered patio in the pool area (where everyone seems to hangout).  In general, the villa is tastefully decorated and pretty well updated with ceramic tile, newer furniture and kitchen appliances. I also believe that the hotel had staff come over one night and cook a meal for the house. THe people that stayed there also asked for a grill and the hotel brought them one to use that week out back. Since I didn't sleep there, I don't know much about the road noise at night but during the day, with everyone out back by the pool, I never noticed it. If I ever organized a large crew to visit WS, I'd definitely would stay there. I hope this helps...

----------


## Irine

Wow great information. from outside you really can't tell. We will definitely book that house in the coming years. Just need to find 2 or 3 other couples that want to sleep when their dead......






> Well I didn't stay over (since I could stumble to my own garden side room after partying with the wild folks there at night.. lol) but I was inside the villa 3-4 times  back in April and it handles that many people easily (I don't think there was ever less than 8-10 people in the place when I visited).  Each room is large with 2 full/queen beds and their own bathroom.  In between the 4 rooms is a large living room and dining room with a huge table that can seat 8-10 easily.  Probably the smallest area is their kitchen which is Galley style (but 2-4 people can easily work in there to prep a meal).  Finally they have another large table on the covered patio in the pool area (where everyone seems to hangout).  In general, the villa is tastefully decorated and pretty well updated with ceramic tile, newer furniture and kitchen appliances. I also believe that the hotel had staff come over one night and cook a meal for the house. THe people that stayed there also asked for a grill and the hotel brought them one to use that week out back. Since I didn't sleep there, I don't know much about the road noise at night but during the day, with everyone out back by the pool, I never noticed it. If I ever organized a large crew to visit WS, I'd definitely would stay there. I hope this helps...

----------


## negrilfound42

> Wow great information. from outside you really can't tell. We will definitely book that house in the coming years. Just need to find 2 or 3 other couples that want to sleep when their dead......


A bunch of us stayed there the last week of April of this year.  What he said is correct.   Spacious rooms with ample storage for everything and closet space.  Each room has their own two-vanity sink and walk-in shower.   Plus plenty of shelves on the bathroom wall for all your personal things.  You can definitely hear street noise (motorcycles racing up and down the street at night and peeps walking by talking).  Only woke me up once in 8 days.   So if youre a light sleeper, might get one closer to the pool.  Plus they also have a second door that goes outside by the pool.  Kitchen is small but works good.  Living room with big screen TV and big table with plenty of chairs.  We spent most of our time outside by or in the pool.  One night we had a cookout and had 19 of us there.  Everyone had a blast and was very comfortable.  We tried to book for next April when we checked out but it was already booked.  😢. TIP:  keep all the bedroom doors closed.  Keeps your rooms much cooler.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Wow great information. from outside you really can't tell. We will definitely book that house in the coming years. Just need to find 2 or 3 other couples that want to sleep when their dead......


If you're short on couples, just do what the April people did and get a bunch of boardies to join you!

----------


## billndonna

Looks to be 98 days until we arrive back "Home"where the party starts at White Sands Thanksgiving day!! Our 40th wedding renewal is the 25th on the Beach at White Sands and then we are taking the party to Drifters.Come party with all our crazy peeps!

----------


## Bnewb

BnD, Congratulations on 40yrs together!!
You two deserve a beautiful wedding renewal & a fabulous party after!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## ukran1ans

> Looks to be 98 days until we arrive back "Home"where the party starts at White Sands Thanksgiving day!! Our 40th wedding renewal is the 25th on the Beach at White Sands and then we are taking the party to Drifters.Come party with all our crazy peeps!


Sounds like a great time (I have a 100 days myself til I'm there in Nov)... you guys going to the Seastar, Nov 24th, too?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thinkin about it!

----------


## McBriGuy

Counting down the days & adding travelers !

----------


## billndonna

Thanks Bnewb! :Encouragement:

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Skip!!! 11/20 - 12/15 nbcc

----------


## Chicago Jerk

Tensing Pen 11/16-26
Can't wait!

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

I've gotta little smirck on mi face right now. A light bulb screwed in......

----------


## Monty&Melo

I guess we technically qualify for this thread.  We arrive Nov 30 for our 25th wedding anniversary trip along with 8 of our friends/family members.  All staying at Rondel, and the vow renewal is on the beach on Monday, December 3, just before sunset. We'll be on the island until Saturday the 8th.

M&M

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Rock & Roll Farmer Nov. 26 - Dec. 6 @ Seastar   and "SKIP" 11/20 - 12/15 @ NBCC.... just to clarify.

----------


## Prism

Just booked please add John and Christy 11/3-11/10 at Kuyaba

----------


## Jamerican71

11/16 - 11/26 Negril Beach Club Condos - me + 10

----------


## Weeboy1

First timer children (Torin,Karly and Steph joining ken and karen at cclp nov.17 to 24

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

Just booked arriving November 19th to our 2nd home in Beautiful Jamaica.
Cheers M&L

----------


## captaind

11/2 - 11/11 gregandkelly63 @ CCLP
11/3 - 11/10 prism (John & Christy) @ Kuyaba
11/3 - 11/16 lahoge @ WS
11/4 - 11/15 McBriGuy (brian&shari) @ Catcha
11/6 - 11/15 Chooch100 (Sue & Joe) @ GP
11/7 - 11/15 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/7 - 11/15 IRIEchic
11/10 - 11/19 Rumlover @ NBCC
11/10 - 11/21 NoWorries4me @ Catcha/AI
11/10 - 11/24 Weeboy1 (Ken & Karen) @ CCLP
11/14 - 12/2 meinvancouver (Gilles & Dolly) @ Catcha/WS
11/16 - 11/26 Chicago Jerk @ Tensing Pen
11/16 - 11/26 Jamerican71 (me + 10) @ NBCC
11/17 - 11/24 Weeboy1 (Torin, Karly and Steph joining Ken and Karen) @ CCLP
11/17 - 12/1 kevinmon @ Negril Palms
11/17 - 11/30 1966 Hippie
11/19 - ? jamaicalance/jamaicamary 
11/20 - 12/15 skip @ NBCC
11/21 - 11/28 jamman @ Samsara/Legends
11/22 - 12/2 billndonna @ WS 
11/22 - 12/2 ukran1ans (Jerry) @ WS
11/23 - 12/4 Scott and Janet
11/25 - 12/3 Muzikdoc @ Kuyaba
11/26 - 12/6 rocknrollfarmer @ Seastar
11/26 - 12/14 prat sista @ Kuyaba/Tingalaya's Retreat
11/29 - 12/9 justin_a_lyesse ( w/ 2 sons) @ WS
11/30 - 12/7 Maralunatic @ Negril Palms/Travelers
11/30 - 12/8 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
11/30 - 12/8 SVW @ GP
11/30 - 12/15 Islandbouy(Mike & Rita) @ WS/Catcha/Coco

----------


## ukran1ans

> Nov.22nd to Dec.2nd ,White Sands Villa!!


Hey Guys,

My daughters convinced me and my ex to do Thanksgiving Wed night this year (cause of their busy schedules), so I changed my flight from Fri morning to Thursday morning to come down.  What are you guys doing for turkey dinner?  I saw somewhere that the Seastar does thanksgiving...

----------


## billndonna

We had not even talked about Thanksgiving dinner yet,just getting all of us settled into the Villa that day will be a big achievement!! I guess that should be a topic of discussion soon for us all and we will see what our options are,there will be 9 of us arriving that day so it will be a full table where ever we end up.

----------


## Prism

Treehouse has a really nice Thanksgiving Dinner

----------


## ukran1ans

> Treehouse has a really nice Thanksgiving Dinner


Thanks!

----------


## mamade11

Finally got all my air booked!!   First trip my parents will be joining us - and I'm excited they will get to see the place we love.

11/29 thru 12/7   Fun Holiday

----------


## billndonna

Looks like we may just run with whatever is available when we get there.Have quite a big crew coming in on Thanksgiving and all will be thirsty by the time we hit Negril!!It will be great to meet y'all if you make it to the party at Drifters on the 25th!!

----------


## mcamp

At CCLP with my wife Nov 3-17.

----------


## McBriGuy

About 40 more days ! ! !

----------


## negrilfound42

I can't miss the party....Nov. 22 - Nov. 28.  WS

----------


## waylonleeds

Somewhere on the cliffs Nov.11-Dec.2

----------


## Markospoon

Put me down for Tuesday before Thanksgiving.
Can't wait, its been tooooo Looooong!!!

----------


## McBriGuy

Yup soon come. 
Countdown is definitely on.    :Encouragement:

----------


## scrivic

November 8-19 - CCLP!  YAY!

----------


## jamman

> Looks like we may just run with whatever is available when we get there.Have quite a big crew coming in on Thanksgiving and all will be thirsty by the time we hit Negril!!It will be great to meet y'all if you make it to the party at Drifters on the 25th!!


Is this the one on the events page in the afternoon ?

----------


## gregandkelly63

LOVE being at the top of this list.  That means we get there first!  I'll try to save some rum for the rest of you.......but no promises.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Charlie from Philly

Nov 18th to 25th at Gatehouse with the whole family for my birthday

----------


## ukran1ans

> LOVE being at the top of this list.  That means we get there first!  I'll try to save some rum for the rest of you.......but no promises.


I've made similar threats but my liver can't take it all!  :Wink:

----------


## mcamp

> LOVE being at the top of this list.  That means we get there first!  I'll try to save some rum for the rest of you.......but no promises.


Coming in the day after, staying at the same place.
It IS approaching soon. I'm looking forward seeing how the renovations went at CCLP.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Coming in the day after, staying at the same place.
> It IS approaching soon. I'm looking forward seeing how the renovations went at CCLP.


Yeah, White Sands had renovations in Sept, so it'll be good to see what they did as well!

----------


## lahoge

> LOVE being at the top of this list.  That means we get there first!  I'll try to save some rum for the rest of you.......but no promises.


Right behind you!  Can't wait...It's winter here already!  :Frown:

----------


## Sand gravity

Nov 27 -Dec 8 for 4 nights on the beach at the Yoga center, 3 nights at Zimbali and then 4 at travellers- *woohoo* I can't wait

----------


## McBriGuy

Get packing November people.  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Weeboy1

> Get packing November people.


Sounds good just saying it out loud.
4 more shifts at the firehall and then Jamaica bound on Nov 10

----------


## ukran1ans

> Sounds good just saying it out loud.
> 4 more shifts at the firehall and then Jamaica bound on Nov 10


Yep, been ordering supplies on amazon for the trip... new Bubba cup, Float for the Ocean, bug spray... lol

----------


## Stangelandastar

November 24 to December 6th at Ocean Wave Villa. Soon come!

----------


## msbaltimore

Sorted out the bathing suits and bought new bug spray and sunscreen.  Lift off is Nov 7!!!!

----------


## McBriGuy

:Friendly Wink:

----------


## jamman

Bringing some of these this time to help with the "morning after" - highly recommended -  Pedialyte Powder Packs

----------


## negrilfound42

> Bringing some of these this time to help with the "morning after" - highly recommended -  Pedialyte Powder Packs


I bring them too!  They work wonders!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Bringing some of these this time to help with the "morning after" - highly recommended -  Pedialyte Powder Packs


Ok, just read about those and ordered some... (that, water and a mini banana, bought from the beach, should be a sure fire cure... lol)

----------


## Beachgyrl67

We arrive Friday to Rooms :Smile:  until the 18th.

----------


## groove16

Hey Jerry. See ya soon bud.

----------


## JitterBug

Nov 24-dec 8
Bar b barn

----------


## Weeboy1

Saturday morning departure.
Snow starting to fall in winterpeg.
Luggage is at the door.
14 wonderful days coming up!
Sunday cfl west semi final at cclp or seastar.....go bombers!

----------


## kevinmon

I wont be there until November 17 , so I will watch the semi  here in Maniotba but I am hoping I am watching the Blue play Calgary the next weekend ! CCLP is close to me when I am there , will venture down there ! Go Blue ! Have a great time !

----------


## Weeboy1

> I wont be there until November 17 , so I will watch the semi  here in Maniotba but I am hoping I am watching the Blue play Calgary the next weekend ! CCLP is close to me when I am there , will venture down there ! Go Blue ! Have a great time !


Thanks K-mon, forgot about the west final. We’ll be there for that too! Excellent!
Hoping cclp can get it, if not it’ll be on at seastar for sure!
Cheering on the blue n gold in negril, stripes and rum in hand.....priceless!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Hey Jerry. See ya soon bud.


SOunds good!

----------


## Rumlover

Very cool to be next on the list to arrive and just in time as the temp tonight drops to 20 Fahrenheit!!

----------


## Weeboy1

I think tomorrow’s beach will look better!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> I think tomorrow’s beach will look better!!


Yeah, started snowing here in Buffalo today... 13 more days!

----------


## kevinmon

Hey Weeboy , Well west final here we come ! Winnipeg vs Calgary ! I hope you were able to catch the game ? If so where did you happen to go ?

----------


## Weeboy1

> Hey Weeboy , Well west final here we come ! Winnipeg vs Calgary ! I hope you were able to catch the game ? If so where did you happen to go ?


Yup! Sure did!
Seastar, good mix of bomber and rider fans. Good time for all.
Gooder time for us.
Free pick up and drop off...we tipped of course.
Awesome outcome.
Will be back there in a week.
Go blue!!

----------


## kevinmon

That is great to hear . Sounds like a great time ! I hope to go to Seastar next Sunday !

----------


## meinvancouver

About time we are next to arrive, see you Wednesday Negril!!

----------


## gregandkelly63

We returned last night.  Sadly, I did actually had to leave some rum in Negril.

----------


## ukran1ans

> We returned last night.  Sadly, I did actually had to leave some rum in Negril.


We all appreciate it!

----------


## Weeboy1

Thanks Greg , I found it....!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

We'll be there two weeks from today!! Staying at White Sands for 11 days. See ya Jerry!  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

> We'll be there two weeks from today!! Staying at White Sands for 11 days. See ya Jerry!


 :Smile:

----------


## jamman

One more sleep and feet in the sand !!

----------


## msbaltimore

> Welcome mon:
> 
> 11/9 - ? Beachgyrl67 @ Rooms
> 11/10 - 11/24 Weeboy1 (Ken & Karen) @ CCLP
> 11/11 - 12/2 waylonleeds @ Cliffs?
> 11/14 - 12/2 meinvancouver (Gilles & Dolly) @ Catcha/WS
> 11/16 - 11/26 Chicago Jerk @ Tensing Pen
> 11/16 - 11/26 Jamerican71 (me + 10) @ NBCC
> 11/17 - 11/24 Weeboy1 (Torin, Karly and Steph joining Ken and Karen) @ CCLP
> ...


It was sad to go but I am grateful to have had the chance to return.  Hope to be back in two years. Happy Thanksgiving!

----------


## ukran1ans

Welcome mon:

11/9 - ? Beachgyrl67 @ Rooms
11/10 - 11/24 Weeboy1 (Ken & Karen) @ CCLP
11/11 - 12/2 waylonleeds @ Cliffs?
11/14 - 12/2 meinvancouver (Gilles & Dolly) @ Catcha/WS
11/16 - 11/26 Chicago Jerk @ Tensing Pen
11/16 - 11/26 Jamerican71 (me + 10) @ NBCC
11/17 - 11/24 Weeboy1 (Torin, Karly and Steph joining Ken and Karen) @ CCLP
11/17 - 12/1 kevinmon @ Negril Palms
11/17 - 11/30 1966 Hippie
11/18 - 11/25 Charlie from Philly (and family) @ Gatehouse
11/19 - ? jamaicalance/jamaicamary 
11/20 - ? Markospoon
11/20 - 12/15 skip @ NBCC
11/21 - 11/28 jamman @ Samsara/Legends
11/22 - 11/28 negrilfound42 (Colleen) @ WS
11/22 - 12/2 billndonna @ WS 
11/22 - 12/2 ukran1ans (Jerry) @ WS


Soon Come:

11/23 - 12/4 Scott and Janet
11/24 - 12/6 Stangelandastar @ Ocean Wave Villa
11/24 - 12/8 JitterBug @ Bar-B-Barn
11/25 - 12/3 Muzikdoc @ Kuyaba
11/26 - 12/6 rocknrollfarmer @ Seastar
11/26 - 12/14 prat sista @ Kuyaba/Tingalaya's Retreat
11/27 - 12/8 Sand Gravity @ Yoga Center/Zimbali/Travelers
11/29 - 12/7 mamade11 @ Fun Holiday
11/29 - 12/9 justin_a_lyesse ( w/ 2 sons) @ WS
11/30 - 12/7 Maralunatic @ Negril Palms/Travelers
11/30 - 12/8 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
11/30 - 12/8 SVW @ GP
11/30 - 12/15 Islandbouy(Mike & Rita) @ WS/Catcha/Coco

Sad Go:

11/2 - 11/11 gregandkelly63 @ CCLP
11/3 - 11/10 prism (John & Christy) @ Kuyaba
11/4 - 11/15 McBriGuy (brian&shari) @ Catcha
11/6 - 11/15 Chooch100 (Sue & Joe) @ GP
11/7 - 11/15 msbaltimore @ CCLP
11/7 - 11/15 IRIEchic
11/3 - 11/16 lahoge @ WS
11/3 - 11/17 mcamp @ CCLP
11/8 - 11/19 scrivic @ CCLP
11/10 - 11/19 Rumlover @ NBCC
11/10 - 11/21 NoWorries4me @ Catcha/AI

----------


## McBriGuy

Sad go !

Happy Thanksgiving 

360ish days too go again

----------

